# she keeps BITING me!



## omiitofu (Aug 24, 2009)

Recently, my 3 month old hedgie has been trying to chomp my fingers off whenever i try to hold or carry her. I don't think smell is an issue because she didn't mind me holding her the first week i got her. Does quilling induce biting? Other than that her behaviour has been quite normal. The bites seem to be getting stronger and stronger... what's wrong!?

PS: im afraid to hold her in case she's qulling and it'll hurt her


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is she angry (quills up, huffing) when she bites, or does she seem happy beforehand? Does she lick before biting? If she's being grumpy I'll be she's uncomfortable from quilling. If she has her quills down and bites for the heck of it, well, hedgies have lots of reasons they do that. Make sure you don't put her directly back into her cage, she'll learn that biting gets you to leave her alone. If she's licking, know that a bite is coming and move your hand out of the way.


----------

